# Budget



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's my favourite boy .

In this clip Budget is tlling me to please pick up his toy for him. Watch the body language he uses. Amazing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budget is simply adorable!

I love the way he cocks his little head at you when you are talking to him in the video.

He's like, "C'mon Mom, we both know where my toy is, can't 'cha just get it for me already?" *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a happy, handsome, and healthy looking fellow Cathy...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Budget is such a cute and clever boy! It really is incredible the way they communicate with us, especially when there is a deeper connection between them and us.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Budget is a winner every time! I never see enough of Budget! Hope you don't mind that the pic has gone into my private gallery - along with several others of him I have already! If I ever stalked a budgie it would be Budget!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* Simon is a "Budget The Budgie" stalker!!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cathy, Budget is such a beautiful boy! Love his color . He's sitting there wondering why mom doesn't get what he's telling her to do already! :laughing2:.

It's so funny when birds do the 'looking with one eye' and the head tilt. The budgies do that when I show them their vegetable dish and say "guys, eat everything in here okay?!"



FaeryBee said:


> * Simon is a "Budget The Budgie" stalker!!*


Oh Simon is a well known stalker.... . But he's not so creepy because he tells us about it LOL!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

He is very handsome


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awww little Budget  he's like a little rockstar


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Budget is such an incredible boy and his stunning good looks and winning personality make him a true celebirdy!  

I always love seeing pictures of your beautiful boy, give him a tummy huff for me


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, Budget is amazing in my eyes :jumping: He has survived such a horrible start to life and he deserves his Tummy Huffs, special kisses and stalker :laughing:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

He sure does deserve them :hug:


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Cathy his absolutely gorgeous. 
One of my new Rescues, Thistle is similar looking to him! But a lot smaller haha!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cathy Budget is beautiful you should be so proud to have such a wonderful bird. Budget loves you so much....


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------

